# Fulley's Garage



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

About a year ago I got fed up with trying to work in a single garage with a timber floor which the jack kept bursting holes through! So I set about builging a new garage.

Being a joiner I decided to build it in timber which I think has worked well for me plus it helps keep it warmer in the winter.

Im afraid I dont have any pics of it during construction as I only got a few hours here and there to build and didn't always have a camera to hand.

Here are some pics of it almost finished

Its measures 6.1m long x 6.5m wide. Its built with a concrete floor, 1 corse concrete block and timber frame walls. Roof it constructed using atic trusses giving storage space above. Door is an insulated sectional door with auto opener. Internal walls are insulated with kingspan and clad with plywood. Outside is clad with larch board.


































This is the storage space above









These are some of the inside. The flooring is still to go down.

































As you can see here there is lots of room to work around the car









I made a bit of a mess of my unit when I reversed the car in to take the pics 








I wont show you the mess I've made of the inside of the door :shake:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

stunning well done mate ,i want one :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG!! jealous!!

how much did that set you back? is it a wooden frame?


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Man very nice space! I wish I had one like that! very nice done mate!


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that really is the DB's :thumb::thumb: I want one:wave:

I'm moving to Aberdeenshire soon, fancy building another one :wave::wave:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

nice!! i'm in the process of planning one for myself! ive got a single one at the mo.. did you have to have planning for it? whats the m2 inside? i know in the uk, you can get away if its under 30m2!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

out standing :thumb: great use of space and nice layout


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

surely thats around 50m2 ?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice Fulley, where did you get the kingspan from? you mind telling me the cost? I'm moving to kingswells this month and have a 6 x 7m garage i plan insulating. I've had a quick look at Recitcell, Xtratherm & king span but not priced anything yet. Did you put a damp proof membrane both sides of the kingspan?

Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

I think the insulation came from a company in Glasgow. I got it at the time we ordeded in a large quantity for a job we were doing. Im unsure of the cost. The insulation is covered with foil both sides. It wasn't an issue for me anyway as I have 12mm ply covered with breather paper, 2x1 vertical strapping then the horizontal larch linings so there is no way there will be any moisture in there.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, for my benifit....you built the frame and nailed the larch on (Almost what i will have except its metal frame and sheet). Now did you nail the 2 x 1 strapping the frame (touching the larch)? Then fit the kingspan between the strapping, then apply the breather paper, then the ply?


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

Working from inside to outside I have the following:

12mm ply
4x2 timber frame
12mm ply
breather paper
2x1 vertical strapping
horizontal larch board

The insulation is in between the internal and external sheets of ply and fitted between the vertical posts.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

is that a LCD on the wall on the back?
By the way that garage looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

no just gloss black units. I dont think the other half would be too happy if I had one in the garage :lol:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

nice, ive been looking for info to how to and what to build a garage from, i thought of doing it out from 6x2 but i guess 4x2 is good!! how far apart are the studs? 16" centres apart?


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

They are in at 24" centres. Once its clad with ply both sides its super strong.


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning mate, you must be well happy with that....:thumb:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

fulley said:


> They are in at 24" centres. Once its clad with ply both sides its super strong.


oh.. ok.. how about the roof?? same timber?? or bigger?? and what sort on centres are they done at?? sorry for the million questions, i wanna get mine done very soon!!


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

The roof trusses are bigger. I think they are 7x2 and are also it at 24" centres then the roof is sheeted with 18mm ply. If you require planning permission then you will need to get drawings done and employ a structural engineer who will specify the way in which it has to be built.


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

cheers for the info.. im just getting ideas at the mo.. trying to work out the costings for materials


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

That is an awesome garage, certainly given me food for thought (pending a move to a house with ground to build such a thing).
Would personally have done away with the storage area so I could get a small lift of some sort in there though - that is my ultimate dream but doable.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmm....i'm sure i've seen this somewhere else recently:lol::wave:

Cracking garage. Can't wait until I move house so I can start planning my new garage. Don't think the neighbours will be as happy though


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work mate. I'm very jealous!!! Can't wait to move to bigger house with garage.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

gregb said:


> surely thats around 50m2 ?


The OP says it is 6.1m x 6.5m so 39.65 sq m by my reckoning. 
Cracking garage by the way Fulley. Nothing beats having a bit of room around the car so you can work properly.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

that is amazing!! soooo jealous!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb that, well done, you could rent that space to a small family or other detailers:thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats fooking ace!! see it from the road when i pass... does look nice!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> thats fooking ace!! see it from the road when i pass... does look nice!


what he said ^^^

:thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

looks fantastic well done mate so refreshing to see something other than a brick and concrete affair........can you do me one?!!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

nice garage and even nicer car :car:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic garage, what was the build time and did you need / get planning permission.

I'm currently digging out part of my garden to extend the drive the the back of the garden, as a stop gap I've got a small concrete garage to go up. the eventual goal is to have a nice two car, pitched roof garage. I'd always pictured it as brick built but yours has got me reconsidering, it has a much warmer, less intrusive look to it.

Cracking work, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I had to get planning permission, a building warrant and a structural engineers report before I could do anything. Its taken me about 1 year to get it to the stage its at. Just been doing a bit here and there when I got time. I had it wind and water tight within the first few monts.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats awesome. Well done mate top garage!!:thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

just wish i could get my car into my double garage. stupid builders thinking using 2 single doors would be better


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Very nice, me want!!! Think there is room for a Cooper S in there too LOL!


----------

